# Elka Mitzewa



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I came across a short recording of this singer performing "O Silver Moon" from Rusalka. Looking her up on-line, it would seem that her career was very short. Recordings other than Rusalka seem to be mostly in the Operetta field. Biographical information seems hard to find.

Does anyone have information about her? I found her voice in the piece I heard to be quite welcomingly free of what, for lack of a better understanding, I refer to as "warbling".


----------



## Irina Kolarska (Feb 11, 2014)

*Some more about Elka Mitsewa*



Vesteralen said:


> I came across a short recording of this singer performing "O Silver Moon" from Rusalka. Looking her up on-line, it would seem that her career was very short. Recordings other than Rusalka seem to be mostly in the Operetta field. Biographical information seems hard to find.
> 
> Does anyone have information about her? I found her voice in the piece I heard to be quite welcomingly free of what, for lack of a better understanding, I refer to as "warbling".


*Elka Mitsewa had 35 years career. She had 40 roles. 
She is also known as Ellka Mitsewa. In 2011 received the recognition "Honored Artist" Germany
You can find more information about her in her autobiography VOR UND HINTER DEN KULISSEN "Wo man sight, da lass dich nieder ..." (2004) ISBN 3-88074-472-6
She is my aunt and I'm very proud with her. In 2012 she suffered a severe stroke and is still recovering.*


----------

